# Emirates ID Card for My Spouse



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

My wife has residence visa under my sponsorship (very usual case, though) but short of the Emirates ID Card. She will soon go back to our home country then will come back to Dubai in early June 2011. She and I prefer to apply for that ID Card only after the coming trip above rather than juggling for that this week. Would she have any issue at the Immigration @Dubai Airport if not having the ID card then?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello,
I can advice you from my experience to apply for the ID in one of the typing offices... you'll get an SMS telling you when and where to go to give fingerprints and photograph for the ID... still you can go in the same day or next day to the assigned ID center to give the fingerprints and Photograph. Once you're there you will join the waiting line for people who are coming out of their assigned time. The whole process will not take more than an hour...

The ID will be ready after 3 weeks and they will send you an SMS to get it from a certain post office. So she can get it once she's back from your country.

Khaled


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Tsu Tsu said:


> My wife has residence visa under my sponsorship (very usual case, though) but short of the Emirates ID Card. She will soon go back to our home country then will come back to Dubai in early June 2011. She and I prefer to apply for that ID Card only after the coming trip above rather than juggling for that this week. Would she have any issue at the Immigration @Dubai Airport if not having the ID card then?


if I were you, I would not bother. Still a lot of expats are yet to get their ID cards


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I was thinking like you till I really needed it... And once you need it you would pay whatever to have it. So Don't be late.



rsinner said:


> if I were you, I would not bother. Still a lot of expats are yet to get their ID cards


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm still skeptical about the ID Cards. 

I have one and got mine at the Ajman office. It took less than 30 minutes during the "mad rush" for cards. The northern Emirates are, in general, easier to deal with for government matters.

With that said, I've used it only for showing ID to get into bars/guest access to restricted zones/etc. The car registration process doesn't allow you to use it. HSBC refused it as it was "inadequate identification". (huh???) The national ID isn't easily synchronized with the e-gate pass (ID card is for 3 years, e-gate is for 2 years). The freezone where I work claims it is not valid ID. *shrug* 

I like the idea. I like the possibilities. Sadly, implementation has been lower quality than expected. I'm sure the systems will improve over time.

-md000/mike


----------



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi. Thanks a lot for the advice.
That less oportunity/demand to use...HSBC refused it!?
NBAD was OK, I alrady experienced.
My wife will apply only her getting back from Japan in June in due course. Will not harm her, I believe.
Cheers.




md000 said:


> I'm still skeptical about the ID Cards.
> 
> I have one and got mine at the Ajman office. It took less than 30 minutes during the "mad rush" for cards. The northern Emirates are, in general, easier to deal with for government matters.
> 
> ...


----------

